# Just released: Release Candidate 1 of the Model Railroad System 2.1.39 release



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

Read all about it here:

http://www.deepsoft.com/2016/08/rel...f-the-model-railroad-system-is-now-available/


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

*Release Candidate 2 now available*

I have made a minor fix and released a new release candidate.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe you could write a quick blurb here explaining what it is and who might be interested in it? With no knowledge of the systems you are talking about, I didn't see anything on that page that grabbed my attention enough to want to read further...

Props for supporting linux though!


----------



## RobertPHeller (Jul 18, 2015)

*Blurb?*



Shdwdrgn said:


> Maybe you could write a quick blurb here explaining what it is and who might be interested in it? With no knowledge of the systems you are talking about, I didn't see anything on that page that grabbed my attention enough to want to read further...
> 
> Props for supporting linux though!


There is a link to the main MRRS page: http://www.deepsoft.com/ModelRailroadSystem/ in the news page. The main MRRS page contains a whole pile of info about the main pieces of the MRRS. Although maybe it needs some updating, since I have added some additional pieces since it was last updated.


----------

